# Japanese Hair Straightening/Chemical Hair Straightening



## tropical_smiles (May 6, 2007)

I have really thick, natural spiral hair and I'm just wondering if anyone has ever used those Japanese Straightening Hair at the salons. Or those Perm Straightening ones?  I've always seen them at the salons but I never tried it 'cause i'm worried at it coming out fack or burnt. Anyone have any recommendations or comments or should i just stick with my over abuse with the straightening iron?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 6, 2007)

I have actually used the CHI on several clients, And it always works well. but its very very important that you DONT. under and circumstances..and i mean ANY... DO NOT get your hair WET for the FIRST THREE DAYS!!!!!
I dont know how many clients i had come back  ,with their hair looking a mess.. blaming me because they washed their hair that night.. YOU CANT ! and I super stress that to them while I  am doing it. People dont listen


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I have actually used the CHI on several clients, And it always works well. but its very very important that you DONT. under and circumstances..and i mean ANY... DO NOT get your hair WET for the FIRST THREE DAYS!!!!!
I dont know how many clients i had come back ,with their hair looking a mess.. blaming me because they washed their hair that night.. YOU CANT ! and I super stress that to them while I am doing it. People dont listen_

 
is Chi a Chemical that is really harsh on your hair?  typically how long will it last.  I've done some where after 3-5 washes it went back to my normal hair. And I normally leave my hair unwashed for the first few days.


----------



## faifai (May 6, 2007)

Check www.makeupalley.com/product, they have about 20 reviews of the whole experience from various members.


----------



## minerva (May 7, 2007)

I've gotten my hair "magic straightened" several times (chemically straightened, both times in Hong Kong). It was AMAZING; My hair is usually puffy, and after I got it done, I was showered by compliments when I returned to school, and most people couldn't even recognize me. The process took a while for me, though (6 hours both times), and I couldn't wash my hair for 3 days, and I wasn't allowed to tuck strands behind my ears/ tie up my hair for a week or two. But my hair was so soft and shiny afterwards, and I could just wake up and go, without fussing over my hair; a big change from waking up early just to straighten it every morning.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 7, 2007)

I've seen one of those treatments demonstrated a few years ago as the "newest rave". It's actually a Jheri Curl without the curl....Same process, same smell....


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minerva* 

 
_I've gotten my hair "magic straightened" several times (chemically straightened, both times in Hong Kong). It was AMAZING; My hair is usually puffy, and after I got it done, I was showered by compliments when I returned to school, and most people couldn't even recognize me. The process took a while for me, though (6 hours both times), and I couldn't wash my hair for 3 days, and I wasn't allowed to tuck strands behind my ears/ tie up my hair for a week or two. But my hair was so soft and shiny afterwards, and I could just wake up and go, without fussing over my hair; a big change from waking up early just to straighten it every morning._

 
Thanks for your reply.  After you got it done, did you notice whether your hair looked overly dry or "over cooked?" Did i smell bad?


----------



## minerva (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_Thanks for your reply.  After you got it done, did you notice whether your hair looked overly dry or "over cooked?" Did i smell bad?_

 
It didn't look/feel damaged at all (sooo shiny and smooth, sigh. I kind of want to get it done again, but I opted for a wave perm this time), though it did smell like chemicals for a couple of days.


----------



## Glamgirlie (May 9, 2007)

How much did this cost you?


----------



## cuttygurl (Jun 2, 2007)

does anyone know where I can get that in Ottawa Ontario ?


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 13, 2007)

i've had a couple friends get it done (LA and NY)

be careful if you plan to do it subsequent times.  when you get a retouch, it should be to the new growth area since it can damage the "older" hairs that have been straightened previously.  

a girl at my local ULTA store said that it made her hair break off after she had hers done several times so she sticks to the flat iron now.

the look is great though.  the friends that had it done do have that asian kinky curls - yup, some asians have kinky frizzy tiny curls and not that silky smooth hair.

follow all the tips given above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 by the other posts.


----------



## mzdawn (Jun 13, 2007)

I used to Chemically Straighten my hair, but last fall I decided to boycott the process altogether! My hair was drier, broke more easily and couldn't be scurnched back into it's original curl. My hair looked like a lifeless, dry-frizzy, mess - unless I flatironed it!

My stylist told me that as long as you use a protectant on your hair before flat ironing, you'll be fine. So that's what I do now! Having curly hair is a challenge, but who can dupe the natural curl you have? Not many. 

Be versatile! Plus, here where I live it's $1200 for a first FULL treatment for Japanese Hair Straightening. Payment plan anyone?


----------



## Bee (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know if this counts for anyone, but I should be a poster girl for L'oreal's hair straightening system called X-Tenso. I got it done about 5 months ago and my hair looks more fabulous than I can explain. And I have a long hair history haha. 
I got it done in Brazil. Do you guys have this in USA?
I can detail it a bit more if anyone's interested...


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had my hair "magically straighten" too, and it does make your hair look super shiny and nice.. but after awhile you get a TON of spilt ends and it feels all damaged and gross. The tips of my hair where I've had the straightening done feel brittle and break off really easily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hth


----------



## dp3 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the Specktra.net. 

I had my hair chemically straightened twice a few years ago, but I stopped and now I just use a flat iron. Here's the info:

My Hair Type: I have Asian hair where it's thick, coarse and wavy, thus why I decided to get it chemically straightened.

The Process (takes about 5 hours)
1. They shampoo and dry your hair because it has to be free of oils.
2. Apply a chemical to the hair, which makes the hair elastic. Leave on for 40 min-1hr.
3. Rinse out the chemical and blow dry your hair.
4. Flat iron hair by sections. Takes 1-2 hrs depending on volume of hair.
5. Apply another chemical to the hair, which keeps the hair straight. Leave on for 40 min.
6. Rinse out chemical and apply a deep conditioner. Leave in for 20 min.
7. Rinse out conditioner and blow dry hair.
8. Instructed not to wash hair for 24-48hrs after the treatment and not to clip hair or tie it back for a week. 
9. It lasts for almost a year or until your hair grows out.

Pros: The treatment made my hair very straight and silky. It's very low maintenance hair because it would remain straight even if I air-dried or blow-dried my hair. 

Cons: It can damage your hair in the long run. I read in a magazine that out of all the treatments you can do to your hair (ie. color, perm, etc), this is the most damaging. Limited styling because your hair just stays straight. 

I decided to stop chemically straightening because I wanted to color my hair and didn't want to do both at the same time. I just flat iron my hair now with the Sedu flat iron and I get the same effect as the chemical straightening.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm having Japanese Hair Straightening done this week. It's going to cost about 700 US dollars... I'm just so sick of my hair. It's really, really thick (thank you Italian heritage ) and does not straighten well with a straight iron... ANY straight iron. 


I've tried about seven or eight of them (Chi, T3, Conair, Jibarie, etc..) and my hair is wavy no matter what. 

I'll be posting before/after pics after it's done. There's two stylists doing my hair so it'll take four hours total. Having it done at an beauty salon uptown. I've seen the stylist's portfolio of clients so I'm sure she has good experience. XD can't wait for good hair


----------



## Feytr (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow.  700 US for the Japanese Hair Straightening?  My friends and I can get it done here for $80-200.  I live in a very Asian community.  lol.  Have had the job done on my hair before in China.  Best thing ever!  It is NOT supposed to leave your hair dry; in fact, it's supposed to condition your hair as it straightens.  Your hair will feel so luxurious!  Definitely don't wash the first couple of days after you have it done.  G'luck!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Feytr* 

 
_Wow.  700 US for the Japanese Hair Straightening?  My friends and I can get it done here for $80-200.  I live in a very Asian community.  lol.  Have had the job done on my hair before in China.  Best thing ever!  It is NOT supposed to leave your hair dry; in fact, it's supposed to condition your hair as it straightens.  Your hair will feel so luxurious!  Definitely don't wash the first couple of days after you have it done.  G'luck!_

 
Maybe you're thinking of straight perms?

The straightening I had done took five hours so I only paid for 5 hours, about 600 USD. Totally worth it. Grrr... still can't post pics because I bruised my face.


----------



## jenii (Sep 6, 2007)

My sister did it for me (her first try, too!), thermal straightening, and it looked fantastic. My hair grew out, and got cut short, and now I'm just waiting for it to get long again so my sister can re-straighten it.

My only regret was not having it done sooner. For so long I struggled with hating my hair, and it never doing what I wanted it to do, but thermal straightening fixed all my hair woes.

But, that's because I love when my hair is straight. I have really thick hair, and I want nothing more than for it to just LIE FLAT.


----------



## Dilini (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like your salon is good one. I want to try hair straitning, but i dont know what is the good one. Do you know any good Salons that do permanent Hair Straitning at Ottawa?


----------

